# Shopping for Bike Stuff



## RoadieFool (Oct 25, 2004)

As a mountain biker I did most of my shopping on-line at:

Pricepoint.com
Cambriabike.com
Jensonusa.com

But have not found any (Jenson is OK) that cater to Roadies. Where do you guys shop for bike stuff? both on-line or LBS.

Thanks for your help.

Mike


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

LBS:
Cupertino Bike Shop
Chain Reaction 
Bicycle Outfitter
Performance Bikes
Online:
www.google.com and search for the place that has the cheapest price for what I want or:
www.ebay.com


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*here's a couple*

www.totalcycling.com
*from Ireland so you have to watch duties/exchange rates but very consistant service and good track record. Reasonable prices

www.excelsports.com
*Domestic website with large selection of high-end roadie gear but can be expensive

others:
www.nashbar.com
www.performancebike.com
www.coloradocyclist.com


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Colorado Cyclist has worked for me.

I'm in Yolo County, so I hit the bike shops in Davis. Most brands are covered in a 3 block radius by four shops. Eden Bicycles in Castro Valley has nice ads, never been there.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*try this site*

http://www.bestwebbuys.com/bikes/index.html 

You can enter the product you are looking for and it will list various prices. You can go with the cheapest.


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

I am usually a huge proponent of the online bike store, but in the last few years, I have found 2 great lbs'es worth going to. Cupertino bike(obviously in cupertino) and Spokesman bike(in santa cruz). Great staff that is knowledgeable with just about everything you could ask, and plenty of high end road stuff to drool over. Prices are not the usual ridiculous lbs markup, they are pretty reasonable.


----------

